# Sick Dog - Vaccine reaction?



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It could be reaction, could be a stomach upset, could be an infection, could even be bloat, although that is less common in a small dog. Depending on how she is in herself I would either call the vet (if she is restless, pacing, not drinking, biting at her stomach, panting) or give her only water for 24 hours, and watch her carefully. You know her best, but I tend to operate on the principle of better safe than sorry, and call the vet if I am concerned.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

The gel like poop sounds like a reaction to the shot. The noisy tummy/discomfort sounds like bloat. Can you get GasX right away? Start snipping capsules and squeezing the liquid onto her tongue and get her to a vet asap!!! Better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Did Bailey have the rabies AND the other vaccines on the same day?

I personally don't like the gel/mucus like "poop". I would definitely call the vet.

Don't get (too) freaked out. Keep a record of everything and call the vet.


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

Just waiting for the vet to call me back.


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

And yes, both vaccines were given the same day


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

Just got off the phone with the vet. He seems to think she maybe dehydrated as he suggested maybe taking her in to put on IV. He doesn't think there is any intestinal blockage as she had bowel movements over night. Of course he said this would not be a reaction from the vaccines (as I knew he would, as they all do) He said it would be about $500 to take her in & to keep her overnight on IV. I know its Sunday but, that seems a little steep to keep her overnight. Any way I'm about to call another vet and the Atlantic Vet College (which is about 5 min from me) to see what they say.


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

So after talking with 2 vets (I didn't call the vet college) I kept Bailey at home for the afternoon. I went to Shoppers Drug Mart and they gave me a syringe so I could draw water and give to Bailey. She has been pretty good at taking it but just wondering if there is something I could to the water to make it more palatable for her. I want to get as much liquid into her as I can. She hasn't been sick in a couple of hours now and showed a little bit of desire to play earlier. Hoping she is better soon!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I hope Bailey will continue to feel better. 

Maybe you can start giving her some pumpkin or yam with a little boiled chicken breast and see if she wants to eat and hopefully she can keep the food down.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

My sister-in-law's rat terrior had the same thing. My sister-in-law did not want to leave her dog at the vet overnight (the dog is elderly) and so the vet gave her a shot of water and then my sister-in-law gave him water through the night with a syringe. After about a day and a half Sundae was back to normal. I hope Bailey feels better soon.

Sundae did not have any shots to cause this, the vet said he was dehydrated. I do think it is a good idea to space shots if possbile.


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi Everyone

Thanks for the advice and well-wishes! Bailey is doing much better today! Seems like she's back to herself. I have been giving her some wet food and she so far has been able to keep everything down! She has been drinking some water with low sodium chicken broth & some plain water. My only concern at this point is that she hasn't yet had a "normal" poop! Took her out for her walk tonight which is usually a 95% guarantee she will poop in the first 5 minutes, there by making me carry her poop bag for the rest of the walk!!! No luck so far. I can't say I've ever been excited about the anticipation of my dog having a poop!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad that she's doing better. She has probably emptied her system and now it just takes her more time to be "productive" when going on a potty walk. 

Since she's feeling better and you are feeling less overwhelmed, it's nagging time  

Do NOT give rabies shot and any other vaccine on the same day.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Since she's feeling better and you are feeling less overwhelmed, it's nagging time
> 
> Do NOT give rabies shot and any other vaccine on the same day.


No matter what the %#^¥+ vet tells you!


----------



## judyf (Aug 20, 2011)

I agree with Schnauzerpoodle and others who would never allow any other vaccines with a rabies vaccination. I would also suggest you google Dr. Jean Dodds' vaccine protocols. She writes about overvaccination and vaccinosis and minimal vaccine protocol. She has a lab that will run titers on core vaccines that I have used ($42 American). If your dog has had a bad reaction to a vaccine, it is likely to happen again, so you will want to be prepared if your vet starts pressuring you.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Glad to hear Bailey is better!


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Glad that she's doing better. She has probably emptied her system and now it just takes her more time to be "productive" when going on a potty walk.
> 
> Since she's feeling better and you are feeling less overwhelmed, it's nagging time
> 
> Do NOT give rabies shot and any other vaccine on the same day.


I know! And I knew that even before going in. I think I was so concentrated on trying to calm Bailey down as she FREAKS OUT when she's at the vet, that I just forgot. I even asked the vet about titer tests and still didn't even think about it. How stupid am I? (Please don't answer that!) I am familiar with Dr. Dodds schedule. I`m also kicking myself that her Rabies shot was only for 2 years and not 3. As far as I`m concerned, Bailey will have 1-3 more vaccinations in her lifetime. As a follow up, if she does not poop tonight, I will be taking her into the vet tomorrow.


----------



## judyf (Aug 20, 2011)

I am not familiar with any rabies vaccine with a 2 year duration --- only those labeled for 1 year and 3 years. I have heard of some US vets writing certificates for 2 year shots when they have in fact given 3 year shots, but they are not doing it for the dogs' benefit.


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

judyf said:


> I am not familiar with any rabies vaccine with a 2 year duration --- only those labeled for 1 year and 3 years. I have heard of some US vets writing certificates for 2 year shots when they have in fact given 3 year shots, but they are not doing it for the dogs' benefit.


I guess that in Canada we have 1, 2, and 3 year vaccines.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Clicker said:


> I know! And I knew that even before going in. I think I was so concentrated on trying to calm Bailey down as she FREAKS OUT when she's at the vet, that I just forgot. I even asked the vet about titer tests and still didn't even think about it. How stupid am I? (Please don't answer that!) I am familiar with Dr. Dodds schedule. I`m also kicking myself that her Rabies shot was only for 2 years and not 3. As far as I`m concerned, Bailey will have 1-3 more vaccinations in her lifetime. As a follow up, if she does not poop tonight, I will be taking her into the vet tomorrow.


You are not stupid at all. You were just preoccupied. 

Bailey will recover real soon.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Clicker said:


> I guess that in Canada we have 1, 2, and 3 year vaccines.


No, I don't think we do. I think judyf is correct. Ask your vet the name of the shot given. I'll bet it was IMRAB3 or something similar, which is a three year shot.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

You may find your vet receptive to the idea of your dog getting only one shot at a time. Mine charges for only one office visit and then when Swizzle comes back she only charges for the shot. She always ends up checking his ears ect. so he gets a great health check with each shot. My vet also administers a benedryl shot for bigger shots like rabies. We all know what you mean about forgetting things to ask at the vets. I do the same thing at the doctors and vets to so I write a list. If the doctor or vet tells me to do something I take notes and read it back to make sure I understand correctly.


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

judyf said:


> I am not familiar with any rabies vaccine with a 2 year duration --- only those labeled for 1 year and 3 years. I have heard of some US vets writing certificates for 2 year shots when they have in fact given 3 year shots, but they are not doing it for the dogs' benefit.


I think this is exactly what they did!


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> No, I don't think we do. I think judyf is correct. Ask your vet the name of the shot given. I'll bet it was IMRAB3 or something similar, which is a three year shot.


I was going by what my receipt said~ Rabies Vaccination 2 year. 
I wasn't able to call my vet tonight as they are closed so I called another one. The vet tech said the Rabies vaccine they used is indeed Imrab3 manufactured by the company Merial. She told me as far as she knew that most vets on PEI use the same Rabies vaccine. I will be calling my vet tomorrow night (as they will be open late) to confirm. Another thing she told me that I found very interesting is that the Rabies vaccine is not mandatory on PEI. I will be double checking that tomorrow as well but, maybe living in Canada's smallest province does have its benefits!! When I asked the first vet about the titer tests, he said they could do them but, that it would be sent to the U.S. to be tested (Which I thought was odd) The vet tech tonight told me they were sent to the vet college 5 minutes from where I live!
The vet practice I called tonight, I have been there before with my last toy poodle and they were great to deal with. Just more expensive. They took their time to explain everything whereas the one I`m at now, which is less than 1 minute from my house, I always feel sort of rushed to be pushed out of there so they can get the next person in. It maybe time to switch back!
Thanks for reading my ramble!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

The Imrab 3 is good for three years provided the dog's last shot was not one day over a year previous- then the next one is good for three years provided you do not go one day over three years.


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> The Imrab 3 is good for three years provided the dog's last shot was not one day over a year previous- then the next one is good for three years provided you do not go one day over three years.


I'm sorry but, this does not make any sense to me. What happens if you go one day over? Lets say one is to follow Dr. Dodds vaccination schedule, all of the vaccines apparently last much longer than every vet recommends. So why wouldn't the rabies vaccine last much longer as well? Is there something I'm not understanding? Please don't take this post as condescending, I just don't see why the Rabies vaccine needs to be every 3 years to the day?


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

Quote:
Originally Posted by judyf View Post
I am not familiar with any rabies vaccine with a 2 year duration --- only those labeled for 1 year and 3 years. I have heard of some US vets writing certificates for 2 year shots when they have in fact given 3 year shots, but they are not doing it for the dogs' benefit.

Quote:
Originally Posted by ArreauStandardPoodle View Post
No, I don't think we do. I think judyf is correct. Ask your vet the name of the shot given. I'll bet it was IMRAB3 or something similar, which is a three year shot.

Thank you Ladies for these posts! Without them I wouldn't have known any different. It got me to searching Google and making phone calls to a couple of vets! I was into MY vets tonight and they did use the IMRAB3 for Bailey's Rabies vaccine. I asked why if it was a 3 year vaccine they told me to come back in 2 years for another one. I was told that with younger dogs that's what they do but for older dogs they recommend 3 years. (BASTARDS)

I understand that for most vets, giving vaccines is where a lot of their income stems from but, the cost for Bailey's Rabies shot (by itself) was $16.00. So lets say I over vaccinate the hell out of Bailey (as the vet would like me to do) and she lives for 10-12 years. Would it not be more economical for them in the long run, for her to live 15-18 years, having minimum vaccinations and having yearly check-ups?

I did double check and the Rabies vaccine is NOT required here by law every 3 years. I will be doing a Titer test 3 years from now for Rabies as well as the other vaccines. The test is sent to the vet college (and not to the U.S.) that is 5 minutes from my house.

Thank you CT Girl ~ My vet will issue the vaccines 3-4 weeks apart without an additional "Office visit" charge!
__________________


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

How's Bailey doing?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> The Imrab 3 is good for three years provided the dog's last shot was not one day over a year previous- then the next one is good for three years provided you do not go one day over three years.


I wonder how many vets actually follow this? Also, you do realize that the 1 year rabies shot is the same as the 3 year rabies vaccine? And that this same vaccine is being studied to prove it's effective for well over 3 years?


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Just to add to what has already been said....

I got my boy Bob when he was 4 years old directly from his previous owner. I got copies of all of his vet records. According to his records, his rabies vaccine was good for TWO YEARS!!!! I reviewed this with my vet who said (as has been pointed out here) that they don't make a two year vaccine. It is pretty discouraging that these vets would stoop to such low levels as to misrepresent the expiration date. 

I've heard that the vaccine may actually be effective for 7 years or more.


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> How's Bailey doing?


Bailey is doing great, back to herself! Thanks for asking!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Clicker said:


> I will be doing a Titer test 3 years from now for Rabies as well as the other vaccines.


We ran a titer on our daughter's Standard Poodle, Chalumeau, this year as Katy was unwilling to have her vaccinated if not necessary (Meau suffers from idiopathic epilepsy, and Katy didn't want to do anything that might bring on a seizure).

Our vet drew the blood and we sent it to HemoPet (Dr. Dodds) for the titer. The results stated that, according to the CDC, adequate protection for an adult human was .1 (of whatever the measurement was - I don't recall offhand and the report is at home) Meau's result came back saying that she showed a level of protection of .7 (seven TIMES the recommended protection level)!!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Clicker said:


> Bailey is doing great, back to herself! Thanks for asking!


Good to hear!


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

Since everything seems to be back normal here, just wondering what vaccine schedules other members are following? Also wondering if the DA2PP (otherwise known as DHPP) vaccine is safe as it is 4 vaccines in 1.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Clicker said:


> Since everything seems to be back normal here, just wondering what vaccine schedules other members are following? Also wondering if the DA2PP (otherwise known as DHPP) vaccine is safe as it is 4 vaccines in 1.


Single antigen is better but very difficult to find...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am nearly ready for Journey's third shot and she reacted terribly to her second shot. She had horrendous diahhrea, passing the gel like globs like you explained, but she had a considerable amount of blood in her poop. She had her first shot in the Czech Republic and only got distemper and parvo. Here, she got distemper, parvo, parainfluenza, and adeno virus. So I am going to just do distemper and parvo and three weeks later will do adeno and parainfluenza. Just give her a break in between.

Here legally, for rabies, we must do it the way it is dictated to us. If we go one day over the three years, we are back to square one and then they make us do one that is only good for a year, then the three year again. Stupid thing is it is the same vaccine.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

So sorry to hear that Journey has been sick.


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I am nearly ready for Journey's third shot and she reacted terribly to her second shot. She had horrendous diahhrea, passing the gel like globs like you explained, but she had a considerable amount of blood in her poop. She had her first shot in the Czech Republic and only got distemper and parvo. Here, she got distemper, parvo, parainfluenza, and adeno virus. So I am going to just do distemper and parvo and three weeks later will do adeno and parainfluenza. Just give her a break in between.
> 
> Just wondering if Journey has had her 3rd shot and if so how she got along with it?


----------



## Northern Lights (Feb 26, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Here, she got distemper, parvo, parainfluenza, and adeno virus. So I am going to just do distemper and parvo and three weeks later will do adeno and parainfluenza. Just give her a break in between.


Cherie, may I ask why you do the parainfluenza and adeno virus? Is it because you have a whole kennel of dogs, or because you'll be showing, or because you think they are necessary in general? As someone who's about to bring home her first SPOO, I'm trying to figure out what vaccinations I want, and since those aren't on the Dodds protocol, I was thinking of avoiding them.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Northern Lights said:


> Cherie, may I ask why you do the parainfluenza and adeno virus? Is it because you have a whole kennel of dogs, or because you'll be showing, or because you think they are necessary in general? As someone who's about to bring home her first SPOO, I'm trying to figure out what vaccinations I want, and since those aren't on the Dodds protocol, I was thinking of avoiding them.


I cannot speak for Arreau, but the reason I get the DHPP (distemper, hepatitis (alternative for adeno), Parvo, parainfluenza instead of just Distemper and Parvo is because it simply isn't available. I spent months looking for a vet that could offer a single antigen distemper and Parvo OR a DPV (distemper Parvo combo). Never found one.


----------

